# Ok what's the trick with nylon



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

I give UP already!

Took me a dozen tries to sus out how to tie off the bridge end, and now, the tuner end is drivng me MAD!!

I have 1 string that I can tune open to the string beside it, but I try to tighten it, and the note drops, after going up, but at no point staying tuned to that next string!!

I have redone the tuner ends several times now, and I think I am JUST not getting it.

Anyone ready to restring their nylons want to do the "20 photos" of just WHAT I am supposed to do? >.< dang!


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

Usually classical strings will take a while to stretch.The time is between 1 to 2 weeks before they settle.I don't know how to tie them off at the tuners,the guitar I'm using them on have the standard steel string posts,there is a method for stringing nylon strings though.
found this vid really quick,hope it helps: YouTube - How to String a Nylon-String Guitar For Dummies


----------



## Alain Moisan (Jan 16, 2010)

It is not surprising to retune a newly stringed classical about 10 to 20 times the first day. As xuthal mentioned, they stretch a lot the first hours/days after they are installed.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Restringing - Nylon Strings

Note that there are 4 pages to the link.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Jocko (May 17, 2010)

I just get a grip at the headstock end by looping round and under the string as I would a steel string.
As for tuning, my Perez is always a tone to a tone and a half flat every time I pick it up. On first stringing it I tune up from the bottom E and go round and round until it approaches tune. I then gently stretch the strings and start again. The first night I put it away a tone sharp then by day two, after tuning as above, it is playable.
I certainly do not find nylon strings easy on the fingers. My Perez is a bitch to play. A lovely looking bitch, but a bitch none the less.


----------



## Alain Moisan (Jan 16, 2010)

Jocko said:


> ...I certainly do not find nylon strings easy on the fingers. My Perez is a bitch to play. A lovely looking bitch, but a bitch none the less.


Sounds like your guitar would benefit a setup by a good luthier. If so, you should find it a lot easier on your fingers.

If you haven't done it yet, I suggest you read the article I wrote (published here) explaining what to check on a guitar to see if it needs an setup.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Jocko (May 17, 2010)

Thanks Alain. I read your article and checked the string clearances and the are all well within spec. The music store I frequent, for my expensive purchases, has a very good luthier on the premises and every guitar sold goes through his hands. I think it is a combination if things that gives me problems. After playing my Strat with 9's I find the bulk of the nylon strings a bit unsettling and, as I am a rather portly gent, I find holding the guitar a problem too. It would be so much easier If I could fit a strap to it.
Thanks again and I enjoyed the article.


----------



## Alain Moisan (Jan 16, 2010)

Well, too bad I couldn't help you!

Glad you liked the article!


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I wrap mine the same way as my other guitars, except the posts are at a different angle--basically laying down as opposed to standing up.

It works great.


----------



## Dwn2ErthGuitars (May 31, 2010)

I don't have a nylon but my steel strings also tend to stretch a lot when I'm stringing it up.

What I sometimes do is string the string up more then it needs to be which speeds up the amount of time it takes before it 'adjusts'.

However if you go too far you'll probably break your string so be careful lol.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Dwn2ErthGuitars said:


> I don't have a nylon but my steel strings also tend to stretch a lot when I'm stringing it up.
> 
> What I sometimes do is string the string up more then it needs to be which speeds up the amount of time it takes before it 'adjusts'.
> 
> However if you go too far you'll probably break your string so be careful lol.


That's actually quite unlikely to happen with nylon strings.
Maybe with the wound ones if you bust the winding.


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

Classical strings stretch a lot. Steel strings hardly stretch at all. When I re-string a steel string, I do all the strings at once and feel inside the guitar to make sure the barrels are well seated against the pins. This prevents any wearing of the Bridge Plate as the instrument is tuned to pitch. I find, doing this, that there is very little "stretch" in the steel strings. I suspect most of what folks call stretch is the string pulling up and through the bridge till the barrels seat. 
This, of course, has nothing to do with Classical strings, but I thought I should pass on my experiences. 
When I re-string with Nylon strings, I often have to spend several minutes abusing the string to take as much stretch out as possible.


----------



## jimihendrix (Jun 27, 2009)

try this out...

[video=youtube;HSIQ10DImmA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HSIQ10DImmA&feature=related[/video]


----------



## keeperofthegood (Apr 30, 2008)

I think I am going to have to do that with the third string on this. It really does not like staying in tune. Probably going to stretch a lot too >.< fun times!

As to the rest, they are all holding their tuning pretty good, go figure @[email protected]


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

I had the same problem with mine,the third string would always go out of tune before the other ones.It's settled now though and holds it's tune.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Mike MacLeod said:


> Classical strings stretch a lot.


And that wins the understatement of the year award.


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

Zontar!! What do I win??  I've been trying for the award all my life. I finally won. 

"You love me! You really love me!" Marilyn Monroe


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Mike MacLeod said:


> Zontar!! What do I win??  I've been trying for the award all my life. I finally won.
> 
> "You love me! You really love me!" Marilyn Monroe


I'll get back to you on that...


----------

